# simoniz Rinse Off Wax - anyone tried it?



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

As per the thread title really - I did a quick search and it didn't come up any threads - just wondered if anyone has tried it?

I have by the way - and I actually really like it!

it's this stuff by the way:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_763187_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

I paid £4 for it in wilkinsons - intrigued by the concept, I fancied trying it for £4 and I'm really glad i did!

The idea is that you wash your car, rinse your car - apply this to the wet bodywork and then rinse again before drying the car off. In effect it is dead simple to use and adds a negligible amount of time. I applied it with a wet microfibre pad-thing (sure you know the type) - it comes out of the bottle and looks and smells like toffee - it foams ever so slightly in the pad on contact with the paint and then it just smooths on over the wet surface. I tend to do two panels at a time - so rear quarter & rear door - then rinse, front door & wing and rinse etc... it honestly adds no time to the wash process.

make sure you rinse well - you willl see it coming off as when you first turn the hose on to rinse off it looks like an oily / waxy part on the surface and then this turns into the water sheeting off the paint very quickly - once all done the car is easier to dry than usual.

It really really adds to the look! - it has the look of a carnuaba wax to it (which it claims to contain) and looks great on my two black cars (which usually only have sealants on them). It also beads amazingly well - rain after washing shows this up - it's fantastic.

downsides - obviously it doesn't last long - i wouldn't use this as main protection (but then , probably no-one on here will anyway!) but it is a great "beauty-cream" to apply after a wash and a good alternative to, for example, washing, drying and then using a QD spray or spray-on wax.

One comment - don't let it dry - keep the panel wet and don't allow it too dry on or you end up having to buff it off which defeats the object.

anyway - certainly worth the £5.99 for product to try - a bigger bargain at £4 in wilkinsons.

anyone else tried it at all?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

seriously? no-one tried this?


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Not tried it mate but it's good to hear feedback on it, sounds like you rate it highly then and it's a good price.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gkerr4 said:


> seriously? no-one tried this?


No , not tried it although I have seen it, I have the armorall car wax gel, which is a similar product, don't be surprised if one application lasts 4 weeks, as the Armorall car wax gel certainly does :thumb:
And thanks for the review, it is always handy that we get a wide variety of product reviews, as if everybody had the same thing, life would be pretty boring


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I seen this in Wilkos today, they have the haf price offer on Simoniz stuff


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Avanti - i've not noticed the armorall stuff - is it a similar application? - I like the armorall trim protector (which I have used for years and still keep going back to) and recently the armor all leather wipes.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have noticed this product and as recent as yesterday was looking at it as a suitable top up on the wife's car as her motor never seems to get as much time as my own :lol:

I think after reading your report I shall give this a whirl for a couple of quids


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Seen it a few times in Tesco and considered giving it a go...But I have Simoniz Diamond Hard Wax still to try. Came in a set and I fancy trying it just to see how it turns out. Anyone tried that one? Whenever I think about it though, I can never bring myself to use it when I consider the "premium" waxes I have a choice of...


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah I've tried the rinse off and it works really well,I was a bit skeptical about using it at first but having tried it on a few family cars you would think you'd given the car a quick wax after using it,recommeded it to a few non detailing m8's and even they have said it works,for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gkerr4 said:


> Hi Avanti - i've not noticed the armorall stuff - is it a similar application? - I like the armorall trim protector (which I have used for years and still keep going back to) and recently the armor all leather wipes.


It's discontinued now


----------

